# City of West Texas



## cda (Apr 18, 2013)

Need some prayer

Injuries, building damage in fertilizer plant explosion in West - Dallas News | myFOXdfw.com

60 Killed, Hundreds Injured In Fertilizer Plant Explosion « CBS Dallas / Fort Worth

UPDATE: Evacuations ordered in West after fertilizer plant blast


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2013)

Fertilizer plant explosion near Waco Central Texas - YouTube


----------



## jar546 (Apr 18, 2013)

This does not look promising for lower numbers than originally reported. Very sad.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2013)

Another case for strong zoning codes


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Another case for strong zoning codes


very small town that has been there forever. More then likely the town grew up around the plant

West, Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/18/article-2310825-195BD981000005DC-713_634x544.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> very small town that has been there forever. More then likely the town grew up around the plantWest, Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/18/article-2310825-195BD981000005DC-713_634x544.jpg


Still a strong case against putting a convalescent home next to an H occupancy


----------



## fatboy (Apr 18, 2013)

A tragedy still, but the death estimates appear to have been scaled back;

"*9:45 a.m. ET:* Sgt. William Patrick Swanton, spokesman for the Waco police, said at a press conference that one of the missing individuals has been found, a constable who is also a firefighter. He is currently hospitalized with “pretty serious injuries.”

“We’re still missing 3-4 firefighters,” he said. “No police or EMS are missing, as far as I’m aware.”

Swanton said that the “rough number” of fatalities remains at 5-15, but emphasized that it is still an estimate."


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like ther was plenty of open space except for the home adjacent to the facility


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 18, 2013)

According the google earth the nursing home is over a 1,000 feet from the plant


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2013)

and the school :: just to the south the wing shaped building on pustejovsjky lane

West fertilizer plant caused school evacuation earlier in year - WacoTrib.com: Local

and the apartment building directly across the street::

Explosion in West, Texas | Photo Galleries - The News Tribune

Explosion in West, Texas | Photo Galleries - The News Tribune


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 18, 2013)

The convalescent home is on the corner of N Davis and Haven st.

Unbelievable as to the area effected by this


----------



## cda (Apr 18, 2013)

1896

Crush, Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jobsaver (Apr 19, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Need some prayerEvents like this can be very difficult to understand on a spiritual level for those affected. I do believe prayer, mysteriously, delivers. Those affected have mine.


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2014)

some more articles on West Texas

http://www.omagdigital.com/publication/?m=11851&l=1


----------

